
Ask HN: What software/techology biz opps offer no/low base and high commission? - _curious_
Coming from the perspective of 10 years experience in the business side of tech (similar time spent lurking HN ha).<p>US-based entrepreneurial&#x2F;performance-based&#x2F;contract arrangements; no or low base preferred, willing to assume all the risk!<p>Why so hard to find opportunities to execute for $25k+ commissions???
======
jppope
You should start a business. My $0.02

